# Seachem ferts



## bobtail (6 Aug 2007)

Is anyone dosing seachem ferts?

I got a nice job lot for a song  and am quite impresse so far but Im wondering if anyone has some input on the weekly dosing regime that Seachem suggest.


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (7 Aug 2007)

bobtail said:
			
		

> Is anyone dosing seachem ferts?
> 
> I got a nice job lot for a song  and am quite impresse so far but Im wondering if anyone has some input on the weekly dosing regime that Seachem suggest.



which ones are you using? the individual ones such as the phosphate one are so incredibly week for our purposes, Vaughn on Barr report did some calculations for me once on it and basically found out id have to add about 70ml of the stuff PER DAY to come close to dry PMDD ferts.


----------



## bobtail (7 Aug 2007)

Im using flourish, excel, phosphate, potassium, iron, nitrogen and tabs

Of all of these which would you have as a back up or general use if any?


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (7 Aug 2007)

bobtail said:
			
		

> Im using flourish, excel, phosphate, potassium, iron, nitrogen and tabs
> 
> Of all of these which would you have as a back up or general use if any?



you need to work out the equivalent dosing using amounts on the side of the bottles and go from there, I know though that it was huge amounts of seachem phosphates that I needed to get anything close.


----------



## bobtail (7 Aug 2007)

Ok Thanks FF I think I will gradually build up on dry ferts as the bottles run out.


----------

